
New Arduino released: the 32bit Due - zaaaaz
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/10/arduino-due/
======
starik36
I think the G120 and/or G120HDR boards are so much better. Much faster, a ton
more memory, full tcp stack and you get to program in a high level language:
C#. This also means that there are a ton of libraries, should you need any.
And the price is the same.

<https://www.ghielectronics.com/catalog/product/373>
<https://www.ghielectronics.com/catalog/product/388>

~~~
nnnnni
...but can you then rebuild the board on your own PCB so that each project
doesn't use up the expense of a whole G120?

~~~
akiselev
Yes, but there are some annoying licensing issues, especially with GHI's
proprietary libraries (for microchips wifi module, for example).

------
ISL
12-bit ADCs! Woohoo!

If they ever reach 16-bits (or beyond!), our lab may buy them weekly. The
10-bit resolution of the Arduino ADC is the biggest single thing that's kept
us from switching to them for general-purpose DAQ.

The speed with which Physics undergrads can pick up the Arduino environment
trumps anything else we use. Yes, we can implement I2C/SPI communication to
another ADC chip, but the development environment isn't nearly as stable
(chips and vendor-specific serial protocols change). The knowledge that the
Arduino codebase should remain moderately stable over time makes it worth our
trouble to develop for it.

Thank you, Arduino-folk!

~~~
ascine
The PSoC chip in the freeSoC board (<http://freesoc.net/>) can do upto 20-bits
but the IDE isn't as simple to use as Arduino's.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting, I tried to read the article and my browser (Chrome V22) went
nuts. I don't know what sort of JS wired is pushing these days but from this
side of the screen it made their site unusable. Sad really. So I went to the
<http://arduino.cc> site ('official Arduino site') and it has no news about a
32 bit Arduino. Ther is an article on Hackaday though :
[http://hackaday.com/2012/10/03/finally-an-arm-powered-
arduin...](http://hackaday.com/2012/10/03/finally-an-arm-powered-arduino/)

Having recently read about the Sony Nexus fake I find myself even more
distrustful of tech journalists.

From the hackaday article it looks like it could be an improvement on the
original concept.

~~~
catch23
The arduino.cc link is: <http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoDUE>

It says the page will be available on Monday, when you can buy it.

------
jalada
Two DACs. Brilliant!

------
dccoolgai
Looks like a lot of cool stuff on-board..anyone know if the Due will be
compatible with older shields?

~~~
Ecio78
from the article: The Due will continue to work with all Arduino shields [..]
that conform to the official Arduino Revision 3 layout. However, the Due
operates at 3.3V whereas AVR-based Arduinos operate at 5V, meaning some third-
party shields that don’t follow the R3 specs to the letter may not be
compatible [..]

------
spiritplumber
So it does in 2012 what the Parallax Propeller did in 2006. Will the wonders
ever cease?

~~~
revelation
The value in the Arduino is not necessarily in the actual processor, but in
the tools, documentation, tutorials and library supplied with the boards. And
of course in its large community of users and addons ('shields').

~~~
nnnnni
Plus the whole "open source hardware" thing...

------
jipumarino
How does this compare to the Teensy 3.0?

